# What is Everyone's Go To Hook for Red Drum



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

chunk fishing...............pier or surf

Back when I started the number one (I think) was the Mustad 3996, 10/0-12/0 but there are so many more different versions out there now................


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Owner 8/0-10/0 SSW, depending on bait. But these days there are a lot of good options. Still not a Mustad fan, though.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Mustad 39944BLN Demon Circle 10/0 , Gami octopus J hooks 10/0


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I like the octo J's in 10/0, most of the time a 13/0 ex baiter so I get my weight back when the sharks are in. Still loose some, but less random chew offs.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

VMC J's 8/0, Mustad demon 10/0 circle.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Gamakatsu Big Eye circle hooks 7/0.

This tin hook is very strong, maybe overkill, but its best feature is it remains sharp trip after trip. I have many that still are sharp after multiple seasons. Other circle hooks I have used either become dull or rust after a few trips.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Eagle claw 9/0 inline. I think it's the 2004 series


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Just found and purchased what I believe to be the very best circle hook for drum I have ever seen. Owner 5174-RR 10/0.....RR is for reef and rig......left to right, Owner SSW 10/0 J, Owner 5174-RR 10/0, Eagle Claw 10/0, and two Mustads 14/0, black and chrome.
View attachment 57929


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Just caught my first red (21 inch) at pcb day before yesterday from Russel pier, small live bait on 5/0 Owner Mutu Light Circle hook, wife caught her first red (23 inch) same day, same place on pompano rig with small piece of pink Fishbite, hook was Owner Mute Light Circle, Size 4, now this hook was a little bended by the fish.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Used Owner circles around Oregon Inlet surf with eels for rock years back. They seemed to dull quickly and I could not sharpen them. Liked the lighter wire for eels as opposed to Mustads. I am old school on heads/chunks for drum. Mustad 13/0 work for me and I can sharpen if needed. Use whatever works best for you. Good luck. - glenn


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Vmc j 8/0, owner ssw 10/0


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Eagle Claw L2022


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

This last trip I mostly fished Eagle claw 12/0 inline circles (l2004 series). Saw no reduction in bites or hookups. Nor a reduction in hooking the smallest hardheads or gaftops.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

however, if its slot drum around a 6/0 owner ssw circle hook works fine for me.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Pups-eagle claw 4/0 circle.. Big drum 10/0 gami J..


----------

